# Warhammer Fantasy games in Auckland, New Zealand



## Vaul (Dec 29, 2008)

I know there is a gaming clubs forum at heresy-online, but I couldn't find a suitable 'schedule a game' forum. I'm really enjoying warhammer with my new TK army at the moment, but one game per week at the local club just isn't enough for me right now.

If anyone else here has a fantasy army and lives in Auckland, please let me know! I've got a place where we can play, a table etc, so please get in touch.


----------



## arhain (May 6, 2008)

Hi I live on the north shore, I used to go to the club in freemans bay, now i go to a club in takapuna. 


I've got a 2250 fantasy army (high elves) but haven't looked at them for a year due to lack of players in the area.

But i am willing to give them another go.


----------



## Grik (Jul 28, 2008)

Sounds like a match made in heaven! :biggrin:


----------



## Vaul (Dec 29, 2008)

Yep i'm hitting the freeman's bay club (city guard) every sunday, but i'm pretty much assured of a game each afternoon there anyway. 

Hit me up for a game during the week, man! I'll pm you with my details.


----------

